# Some of my projects



## tornitore45 (Jan 6, 2017)

This is the Phil Dulcos OddSix  6 strokes hit&miss
Next is the Upshure Boxer engine with wasted spark, no distributor
Next is the Lynx work in progress
Next are a few PM engineering machines actually cutting metal
Last the Shop Helpers


----------



## tornitore45 (Jan 6, 2017)

Can somebody explain how to place text in between the pictures?

Story about the Lynx  has I finished the last part I was anxious to see the engine running. Got the gas tank connected, the ignition tested, the drill ready and cranked away.  Immediately the ignition failed, the light showing the open/close state of the Hall sensor was solid ON indicting the sensor was shorted.
There is little to debug and analyze in this situation other than splice in a new Hall Effect IC.
Same problem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Third time is a charm, running out of IC I made a inline surge protector spliced as close as possible to the sensor pigtail.  A couple of diodes between output and + and output and GND.
Tried and failed again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At this time running low on IC I selected a really ESD hard device and ordered a dozen.
Waiting for the IC's to arrive I fiddled with the ignition, manually triggering the spark. By pure luck I touched the engine and felt the spark sting.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That is not right! Turned out I had the wire swapped. Sparking the crankcase wile grounding the plug tip.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The thing that hurt my pride is that I spent 55 years in a successful  career as power engineer designing power supply for the communication and lighting industries, I must be getting old.


----------



## /// (Jan 7, 2017)

Some forums have an _insert inline_ feature, but it is rare, unfortunately this forum is not one of them.
The only way I am aware of is to host the images offsite(photobucket for example) and then link to the images in your post.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 7, 2017)

After you have put a picture into the post, before doing anything else, press return a couple of times.

This should take you away from the bottom of the link and you can then type in some text.

At the end of that, press return a couple of times again, then put your next picture link in.

Just then repeat as you go along.


Hope this helps

John


----------



## dennisa49 (Jan 7, 2017)

Good day Mauro,
Beautiful work.
Your two little mates seem very happy and pleased with the results.
Thanks for the post.
Regards,
Dennis 8)


----------



## tornitore45 (Jan 7, 2017)

Blogwitch   Got it, easy if done one at the time, instead of uploading all picture at the same time.


----------



## raspii (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi Mauro,

That's some amazing works,

I'm currently building an Upshure twin also, Did you have any issue with the camshaft running straight in the steel crankcase plate without any bushing or did you add something to the plans, i'm currently just up to that part and planning on putting the same type of bronze assembly on the camshaft just like the crankshaft to hopefully keep it all moving smoothly.

Keep up the great work!

From Pat


----------



## tornitore45 (Jan 8, 2017)

The plans I have call for bronze bushing into 1/4" Al plates (front and back)
The sides where the cylinder are set are called to be 5/32" steel to be brazed to the cylinders.

I modified and screwed the cylinder liner into 1/4" Al plate
Since the crankcase is build up, is not easy to keep the front and back plate with the bushing in perfect alignment even whet the plate are bored together and square.

What I did was to assemble the entire crankcase and crankshaft loose and tighten all the screws a bit a the time while revolving the crankshaft slowly with the lathe.

I did not bush the camshaft, it is running at half speed with little load. Bushing can't hurt.  We build our engines run them once and seldom again, wear is not an issue.

Make sure you use spark-plugs boots because I had a hard time discovering the spark jumping to the push rods and running rough.


----------



## raspii (Jan 9, 2017)

tornitore45 said:


> The plans I have call for bronze bushing into 1/4" Al plates (front and back)
> The sides where the cylinder are set are called to be 5/32" steel to be brazed to the cylinders.
> 
> I modified and screwed the cylinder liner into 1/4" Al plate
> ...




Thanks for the feedback, that's a great idea how you put it all together, i was wondering how people put it together for the final time before running it.

Spark boots are on order, thank you for sharing the pictures, you have inspired me even more to hurry up and finish the build.


----------



## gb16714 (Jan 18, 2017)

excellent work, both in metal and wood!! who really needs words under such fine pics?


----------

